# Alienbees B800 wireless remote flash trigger



## TonyUSA (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello,

Wondering if any INEXPENSIVE wireless remote flash trigger that compatible with Alienbees B800?

Since I have B800 laying around for while and only used it less than 20 shots, now it is in the storage. After watched this youtube and really want to try it out. 




I am also need to buy light meter too, maybe Sekonic L308S-U.

If the outcome is good and I like it then I will invest with better wireless remote trigger.

On the other hand, also watched High Speed Sync on youtube and very interested too.  




I don't have big money to spend on so I have an eye on Flashpoint XPLOR 600 but I am not sure if TTL for this one is good enough.

I think I will try my first option with Alienbees B800 first even it can't do HSS.

Any other suggestions other than wireless remote flash trigger for B800 is more than welcome.

Thank you,
Tony


----------



## tirediron (Nov 19, 2016)

Check out the Yongnuo line of triggers on eBay.  They're cheap & cheerful and work reasonably well.  Modifiers are MUCH more important than the actual lights.  What do you have in that line?


----------



## TonyUSA (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you.  "Modifiers" do you mean light box?   

"What do you have in that line?"
I only have 35" Octabox.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 19, 2016)

TonyUSA said:


> Thank you.  "Modifiers" do you mean light box?
> 
> "What do you have in that line?"
> I only have 35" Octabox.


Anything that goes between the bulb and the subject is a modifier; softboxes, umbrellas, and beauty dishes are some of the most common.  A 35" octabox is a nice, general purpose modifier.


----------



## TonyUSA (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you, John.


----------



## Punisher911 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yep, I use Yongnuo triggers with my Alien Bees....  upgraded from the really cheap less than $20 a set Yongnuo triggers to the nicer RF605. Love them and they work great and very affordable.


----------



## TonyUSA (Dec 6, 2016)

Punisher911 said:


> Yep, I use Yongnuo triggers with my Alien Bees....  upgraded from the really cheap less than $20 a set Yongnuo triggers to the nicer RF605. Love them and they work great and very affordable.



Thank you.  Could you please send me the link, just want to make sure that I get the right one.  I need both, one for B800 and other for Canon 5D III.  Thank you,


----------



## Punisher911 (Dec 7, 2016)

TonyUSA said:


> Punisher911 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I use Yongnuo triggers with my Alien Bees....  upgraded from the really cheap less than $20 a set Yongnuo triggers to the nicer RF605. Love them and they work great and very affordable.
> ...


I have 4 of these. These are for Canon cameras. I didn't notice what brand you shoot. They have Nikon versions as well.

https://www.amazon.com/YONGNUO-Wire...rd_wg=vfKGb&psc=1&refRID=FWQVCRK1Z7DXEZJBV9C4


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2016)

I use CyberSync triggers.  Same brand as AlienBee lights.


----------



## TonyUSA (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------

